# OMG NEED HELP



## jumbaa (Aug 25, 2008)

can anyone give me hints or actually just flat out tell me where to find the passwords in the tredain/liuke submission? im so tired of looking. been straining my eyes for two hours, watching this little dog get pounded. heres a link. THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP!!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1221761/


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm running out of witty things to say about this.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> I'm running out of witty things to say about this.



*whistles innocently*  I didn't hear a thing...

Nope, no banworthy stuff here.


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 25, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Draco, you rock. Let's come over to my house and have some beer. I am sure there is nothing for admins to see here.


Thanks.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2008)

Hooray beer!


----------



## capthavoc123 (Aug 25, 2008)

Seriously.

Seriously?

Seriously...


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2008)

200 hours on that?

It looks utterly robotic... Not that I could do any better, but...


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahahahahahaha, craptacular :] .


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2008)

To be fair, any flashfuck I see pales horribly next to Misplaced Spigot's (sadly) incomplete Library Quickie flash....

but that's REALLY pale.


----------



## Takun (Aug 26, 2008)

I was like =/


----------



## jumbaa (Aug 28, 2008)

how does any of this help me at all?


----------



## OssumPawesome (Aug 28, 2008)

Why do I always click links without reading the text that comes before it?

Thank you, Adult filter. You're always there to save me.


----------



## Aden (Aug 28, 2008)

jumbaa said:


> how does any of this help me at all?



Maybe you'll be motivated to find better animations.

/Check the submission comments before making a thread, kay?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 28, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/157590/ THIS is a good flashfuck.  (NSFW, duh)

I watched the flash the OP was talking about through, saw NOTHING about a "password" (if I enter the password will that flash stop sucking?), I clicked on the moon when it passed by the window and it made some kind of sound.  Other than that... seriously, you've seen the dragon banging the fox, move on in life.


----------



## Takun (Aug 28, 2008)

Dear OP:  TV sucks not music.  Your sig lies.


----------



## Kyra (Aug 29, 2008)

can't comment as ( i may look thick) i cant find the pass


----------



## Tycho (Aug 29, 2008)

Kyra said:


> can't comment as ( i may look thick) i cant find the pass



You're not thick.  The passwords, if they're there, are so stupidly difficult to find that they aren't worth your time.


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2008)

That was horrible, goddamn.  I want my precious time back.


----------



## jumbaa (Aug 29, 2008)

look, i dont care if it sucks or not. it might, some might think not, but i really dont care. i just wanna know the PASSWORDS!! my curiosity wants to know what the passwords unlock! stupid curiosity!! (wish the damn artist that made this flash would log the hell on!)


----------



## jumbaa (Aug 29, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/157590/ THIS is a good flashfuck.  (NSFW, duh)



yeah, its great. but its UNFINISHED! XD


----------



## Aden (Aug 30, 2008)

jumbaa said:


> look, i dont care if it sucks or not. it might, some might think not, but i really dont care. i just wanna know the PASSWORDS!! my curiosity wants to know what the passwords unlock! stupid curiosity!! (wish the damn artist that made this flash would log the hell on!)



Did you read the damn comments on the damn submission? Stop bitching.


----------



## Azure (Aug 30, 2008)

Aden said:


> Did you read the damn comments on the damn submission? Stop bitching.


Ur back, yay!


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 30, 2008)

LOL at the voice acting. That was horrible. XD
As for the codes, good luck.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 30, 2008)

First code lets you watch an unrelated movie. Second Code turns "Auto" on, which I guess removes the need to clicky the arrows


----------



## Tycho (Aug 30, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> First code lets you watch an unrelated movie.



YIPPEE! On the other hand, if it means you don't have to watch the original, that can't be all bad.



Quiet269 said:


> Second Code turns "Auto" on, which I guess removes the need to clicky the arrows



Engage Auto-Fail.  Sulu, take us into the lulzcloud, slow.


----------

